# Balzer Metallica Gold BR 840 nur € 59,-- !!!



## HWB-Shop (23. Juli 2005)

*www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/sonderangebote/index.html*

*Balzer Metallica BR 840/850*

Darauf haben sicherlich viele Angler gewartet. Freilaufrollen aus massivem Duraluminium, mit feinster Technik, eine Investition fürs Leben. Besonders Stolz ist Balzer auf das neu entwickelte Micro-Disc Freilaufsystem, durch welches sich ein extrem leichtgängiger Schnurabzug einstellen läßt. Strong-Bail-Concept sowie Bail-Fix-System gehören natürlich zum Standard dieser Rolle.






 



-Duraluminium Gehäuse
-Micro-Disc Freilaufsystem
-Freilaufbremskopf und Freilaufhebel aus Duraluminium 
-7 Präzisionskugellager plus 1 Nadellager
-T-Hubsystem für perfekte Schnurwicklung
-Quick-Stop-System (Q.S.S.) für Sofortstop des Rotors
-Feinjustierbare Frontbremse (S.D.S.) mit extra großen Bremsscheiben
-Anti-Swing-System (A.S.S.) für optimale Laufruhe
-Strong-Bail-Concept ( Bügel aus extrastarkem, leichtgewichtigem Aluminium ) 





 
-Bail-Fix-System ( verhindert ein Zurückklappen des Bügels beim Wurf )
-Long-Distance Abwurfkante
-Anti-Drall-Schnurlaufröllchen mit Titanlegierung
-Aluminium-Weitwurfspule
-Aluminium-Ersatzspule
-Wahlweise Links- oder Rechtshandbetrieb
-CNC gefräßte Power-Schnellklappkurbel
-Transporttasche













Balzer Metallica BR 840 (Bal/10027/840) *59,00 EUR*


----------

